# Hoover Conditions



## ron9876

Can anyone provide some input about the water conditions at Hoover? Is it too muddy to fish?


----------



## Workingman

Was there at lunch today, never too muddy to fish when the sun is shining! Visibility however was maybe like 6" . I was at Sunbury road bridge area. Few other people there and a couple of boats and kayaks out


----------



## RiparianRanger

Water is still pretty cold. Temp on discharge water read 46 yesterday.


----------



## sixtyminutes

It's never too muddy to fish. That's like being too drunk to fish. Impossible. Fish shallow. Use dark colors. Black is best. Fish slow and/ or fish baits with lots of vibration. Fish gotta eat even if the water is muddy. If muddy water kept fish from eating all the fish in Buckeye would have starved.


----------



## sixtyminutes

Hoover is about as high as it gets. This is your chance to catch fish in someones back yard. Lot's of flooded wood. It should be fun tomorrow. Ramps are in.


----------



## ron9876

Thanks for the info.


----------



## D-Bak

I spent saturday in north pool as shallow as I could get. found some water at 56 degrees and had a few bites. Something kept stealing the shad off my hook, but never got him.


----------



## ron9876

I gave it a try on Saturday. Various areas. Fishing for bass and nothing.


----------



## RiparianRanger

ron9876 said:


> I gave it a try on Saturday. Various areas. Fishing for bass and nothing.


Thanks. What types of presentations?


----------



## WeaponX

Anyone have a quick update on the water clarity as of today?


----------



## ron9876

We tried about everything. Jigs, worms, cranks, spinners, swimbaits--nothing. My son got one bite which was more than other folks we talked to.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks, Ron. 

Anyone have a recent temperature reading for Hoover?


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

I drove past two days ago and it was pretty muddy.


----------



## Fra001

Got 2 crappie yesterday at Red Bank with black/green lure, tried minnows without a bite. Fish were still at 20-30' water.


----------



## RiparianRanger

After the last few sunny days with daytime highs around 80 since Tuesday it wouldn’t surprise me to learn surface temperatures on area lakes have jumped. Anyone been out on Hoover recently with a temperature reading? Thanks


----------



## bassin mickey

Lot's of whitecaps going on today. Don't know the temps, but looked cold.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out to Hoover this AM. North pool. Surface temperature was 61 rising to 67 by the time we turned in. Found the crappie and white bass willing to strike a lure. Not a meat hunter so threw them all back.


----------



## ron9876

Also had some pretty good luck on Saturday. Minnows in shallow water. Better size than last year and almost no small ones.


----------



## bassin mickey

Was out North pool today(Tue. 5/8)
Water was stained/dark/some what dirty. 
Temps were up--71 by mid afternoon.
Crappies will bite--mostly 10" and a few shorts.
I did not get them in the brush/wood. They are hanging out in front quite a bit.
Bass had lockjaw. Only one pickup.


----------



## bassin mickey

Went North again today (Wed 5/9). Thought crappie would still cooperate. Wrong !!! Wind was absolutely terrible.
Water temps 65-67.
Lot of pollen and tree droppings making the water really dirty close in to the brush. 
Had my life jacket on for a very rough ride back to the ramps.
Tomorrows another day.


----------



## RiparianRanger

bassin mickey said:


> Was out North pool today(Tue. 5/8)
> Water was stained/dark/some what dirty.
> Temps were up--71 by mid afternoon.
> *Bass had lockjaw.* Only one pickup.


Think they’re spawning?


----------



## cougar

Caught 2 lm,12"and 19" in stained water by red bank.


----------



## bassin mickey

RiparianRanger said:


> Think they’re spawning?


Could be. The temps in North end are getting up there.
Some of the lack of action could be the skill level of the angler.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out late yesterday evening. Forgot about the tournament. Found boats in a few of the first choice spots. Water was slick; 66 degrees in middle pool. Still rather murky. Not much more than a foot of visibility. Found a few crappie in pockets in between brush. No bass. Guessing they have spawning on the mind and even if I was proficient enough of an angler to bed fish after dark, there’s no interest in pulling them off the nest.


----------



## JayBird77

How did yesterday's rains affect the lake? From the radar, it looked like Hoover got hammered.


----------



## bassin mickey

It looks good. Not muddy, even north end is good. Just slightly stained. Water temps-- 71-73.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone know if the top water bite is on yet at Hoover?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

I’ve been getting some fish my last few trips. Black buzzbait has been best for me. If the fish were just swiping at the buzz bait and missing I switched to a popper so I could let it sit still.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Was on the water by 6:00 and on the trailer by 10:00 this morning. Surface temperature was in the upper 70s. Air temp 68 with scattered clouds. Southwest wind that was moderate at times (strong enough to propel a sailboat regatta) with rain moving in by 10:30. Water was murky as is typical for this lake. In fact I had two instances where bass swiped at my lure just as I was lifting it out next to the boat and I didn’t see them until nearly breaking the surface. Guessing 18” visibility at best. 

Between two of us we put ten in the boat ranging from 12-15”. About half as many short strikes or came unbuttoned next to the boat including what looked like a three pounder (damn treble hook lures). 

Spinners and top water almost exclusively.


----------



## bassin mickey

Today-6/3/ Sunday
This is not a drill--this is not a drill. Attention-- All on deck prepare to launch spinner baits. Ready--"LAUNCH" !!!


----------



## RiparianRanger

^looks like right before that rain cell moved in when the chop picked up. Water was glass until last 60-90 minutes. 

Any luck?


----------



## bassin mickey

RiparianRanger said:


> ^looks like right before that rain cell moved in when the chop picked up. Water was glass until last 60-90 minutes.
> 
> Any luck?


The bass tourney today had a weight I believe of over 21lbs. I wish they would not have moved those fat females from their beds.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Area flows are muddy. Anyone been by the lake that can report on water clarity?


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

RiparianRanger said:


> Area flows are muddy. Anyone been by the lake that can report on water clarity?


Was wondering the same thing. I’m thinking of hitting Hoover with the kayak on Friday. I did well 2 weeks ago north of Sunbury with a 19.5” largemouth as the fish of the day caught on a strike king shad style crank. Also got into a mess of smaller bass, crappie and saugeye. No pics because I dropped my phone in the water...It was a very productive few hours on Hoover. Can’t wait to get back out.


----------



## reyangelo

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Was wondering the same thing. I’m thinking of hitting Hoover with the kayak on Friday. I did well 2 weeks ago north of Sunbury with a 19.5” largemouth as the fish of the day caught on a strike king shad style crank. Also got into a mess of smaller bass, crappie and saugeye. No pics because I dropped my phone in the water...It was a very productive few hours on Hoover. Can’t wait to get back out.


I am hoping you meant dropped and got wet, but got it back. Otherwise, I can tell you I know the feeling if lost for good - dropped mine in the water helping other Kayakers (not their fault, but it happened).

I was just out two weeks ago (Monday) when the winds were 25+mph. Water was choppy for sure, the bite was slow but still managed over dozen mixed bag of fish. Ready to go back out soon.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

reyangelo said:


> I am hoping you meant dropped and got wet, but got it back. Otherwise, I can tell you I know the feeling if lost for good - dropped mine in the water helping other Kayakers (not their fault, but it happened).
> 
> I was just out two weeks ago (Monday) when the winds were 25+mph. Water was choppy for sure, the bite was slow but still managed over dozen mixed bag of fish. Ready to go back out soon.


Unfortunately the phone is at the bottom of the lake now....I think I was more mad that I didn’t get a picture of the largemouth lol I dropped the phone fumbling with an angry fish and a crowded kayak full of gear.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out for about an hour and a half this evening. Threw top water exclusively. Multiple short strikes. Boated two dinks. Planned to fish after dark but that’s about when the wind picked up. Chop + night = back to the trailer. Still a decent amount of cottonwood on the lake. Had to clean my line and hooks every three or four casts. Otherwise water looked fine despite all the recent rain. Nothing out of the ordinary; the usual Hoover murky 18” visibility. ~76 degrees at the transducer.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone else notice a decline in activity with a north wind on Hoover? Wind was out of the N/NW last night. I swear outings are often a challenge on that lake under such conditions. Is it just me or is there something to this phenomenon?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Any guesses how long until pool level is back to normal?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

RiparianRanger said:


> Any guesses how long until pool level is back to normal?


Probably mid-week unless we get more rain. A lot of water gets pulled from there so it shouldn’t take long. I put in at 545 and left at 230 today and it came up another 6-8” while I was on the water. 

Fished north and middle pools. Clarity still looked OK. Probably gets worse the farther north you go.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Looks like she’s back down to 894 (minimum spillway elevation) but still up a foot+ from week ago levels


----------



## Shad Rap

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Probably mid-week unless we get more rain. A lot of water gets pulled from there so it shouldn’t take long. I put in at 545 and left at 230 today and it came up another 6-8” while I was on the water.
> 
> Fished north and middle pools. Clarity still looked OK. Probably gets worse the farther north you go.


Do any good?..something tells me you weren't on the water for 8 1/2 hours and had a bad day...lol.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Shad Rap said:


> Do any good?..something tells me you weren't on the water for 8 1/2 hours and had a bad day...lol.



Bass and saugeye (nothing big) casting a 4” powerbait minnow in the morning then tore the crappie up for a few hours casting a double jig setup with 2” paddle tails.


----------



## Shad Rap

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Bass and saugeye (nothing big) casting a 4” powerbait minnow in the morning then tore the crappie up for a few hours casting a double jig setup with 2” paddle tails.


Gotta love the double jig...any doubles?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

3 doubles. Surprised there weren’t more. Ran into the biggest school of crappie I’ve ever seen out there. The marks, it was actually a giant blob, took up 2/3 of the 7” screen on my fish finder.


----------



## cougar

Caught some nice lm casting around red bank area before work.Hoover has been great for lm this year


----------



## ron9876

Good to hear someone is catching some bass. I haven't had much luck at Hoover this year so started trying out some other lakes south of the city. Have company in town and I am debating where to go in the morning. Is the water in good shape at Hoover? Are you catching anything after it warms up in the mornings or is it mostly early morning bites. And are you finding the fish shallow or deep. Don't mean to be asking for your hard earned knowledge just some help getting pointed in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## cougar

Ibe been doing well with dark colored spinnerbaits and jigs,covering alot of water.The visibility isnt as clear as alum so I use jigs with rattles etc.


----------



## cougar

fished red bank area early this morning,caught 3 lm and this pig smallmouth..who says hoover isnt a smallmouth lake


----------



## Shad Rap

cougar said:


> View attachment 266449
> fished red bank area early this morning,caught 3 lm and this pig smallmouth..who says hoover isnt a smallmouth lake


Nice one!


----------



## ron9876

Thanks for the input. We were out early this morning. Got into some early top water action. Lost a nice one on a popper. After the sun came up switched to crank baits. Caught several smaller largemouths. Key seemed to be 8-10' water and wood.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone been out recently and can provide a report on water temperature?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

RiparianRanger said:


> Anyone been out recently and can provide a report on water temperature?


Mid 70s on Saturday. Middle pool.


----------



## bassin mickey

RiparianRanger said:


> Anyone been out recently and can provide a report on water temperature?


Monday = 72.5 -- 74.5 South pool


----------



## RiparianRanger

Curious if anyone has a water temperature reading on Hoover lately and which pool it came from. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye76

RiparianRanger said:


> Curious if anyone has a water temperature reading on Hoover lately and which pool it came from. Thanks


mid 50's middle/south pools in coves


----------



## RiparianRanger

Buckeye76 said:


> mid 50's middle/south pools in coves


Wow. Thanks. Need to get on the water. Docks in anywhere? I know the city aims to start putting them in local reservoirs by the end of April


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

RiparianRanger said:


> Wow. Thanks. Need to get on the water. Docks in anywhere? I know the city aims to start putting them in local reservoirs by the end of April


As of Saturday morning I know Red bank and baldridge are in for sure. I think at least one side is in at the ramp south of red bank.


----------



## Granthumshivley

May take the kayak out on Hoover later today, anyone had any luck in the past couple days?


----------



## crittergitter

Hoover is up a foot or 2 and quite muddy, at least around Big Walnut Rd and north.


----------



## RiparianRanger

The reservoir is heavily stained. Would say 8” visibility. Warming up quickly with all that suspended sediment. Main lake 52-56 degrees. Coves 57-62.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Curious if anyone got out over the weekend and can post feedback on Hoover surface water temperature and clarity. Now that they are not drawing water, hoping it can begin to clear up a bit


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Got out Saturday. Main lake middle pool around 50-52 in the early am. Visibility was better, I could see my whole trailer in the water at the ramp but still pretty dirty. Water was a bit warmer in the north pool with less visibility. Got more crappie this time at the mouth of one of my favorite coves, mostly males so they’re staging up. Might have done better with minnows but didn’t stop at the bait store. Everything came on 2” black/chartreuse paddle tails.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Is anyone targeting bass and actually landing them?


----------



## RiparianRanger

50-52 degrees. At most one foot visibility.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone been out lately - curious what temp and visibility are like. Thanks


----------



## gonfishin4

RiparianRanger said:


> Anyone been out lately - curious what temp and visibility are like. Thanks


My depth finder read 86 and it looked like pee soup Wednesday. The bass where biting yum senco style.


----------



## RiparianRanger

gonfishin4 said:


> My depth finder read 86 and it looked like pee soup Wednesday. The bass where biting yum senco style.


86! Damn, I’ve swam in pools recently cooler than that.


----------



## kleared42

i do not have exact numbers, but i can vouch for the report. green and warm yesterday.


----------

